# No boot after cloning installation  to another disk



## mahashakti89 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello,
I could need some help ...
I cloned my FreeBSD installation from one disk to another using clonezilla, and verified with gdisk that I have exactly the same partitions, indeed same partition type ... but I can't boot from the cloned installation using grub -I have many disks and OS on my machine - so  I use grub2.
My question is what am I missing ???
Or how to proceed in oder to boot the cloned installation ?

Thanks

mahashakti89


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 6, 2012)

Did you "Embed bootstrap code into the partitioning scheme's metadata ..."? See gpart(8)()!

In the case of a disk with *MBR (EBR)* partitioning scheme, you would do something like the following:
`# gpart bootcode -b /boot/boot0 ad(a)[color="RoyalBlue"]X[/color]`
`# gpart bootcode -b /boot/boot ad(a)[color="RoyalBlue"]X[/color]s[color="DarkRed"]Y[/color]`
`# gpart set -a active -i [color="DarkRed"]Y[/color] ad(a)[color="RoyalBlue"]X[/color]`



In the case of a disk with *GPT (GUID)* partitioning scheme, you perhaps would need to do:
`# gpart bootcode -b /boot/pmbr -p /boot/gptboot -i [color="DarkRed"]Y[/color] ad(a)[color="RoyalBlue"]X[/color]`

The index Y here denotes the index of the freebsd-boot partitition, i.e. "A FreeBSD partition dedicated to bootstrap code.", i.n.e. the freebsd-ufs root partition "/" of your disk. Optionally, you could mark that partition with the bootme attribute.
`# gpart set -a bootme -i [color="DarkOrange"]Z[/color]`



In any case, before issuing any of these commands, you want to verify carefully the exact values of X, Y, and Z. If you are unsure, then post the output of the following command:
`# gpart show`


----------



## mahashakti89 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for your answer. Too tired now to try this. I will give it a try tomorrow after coming back from work and post information.

Regards

mahashakti89


----------

